# Find out your favourite pokemon!



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2013)

Go here: 

Post your results for all to see! You can also do a least favourite pokemon version by picking the ones you like the least 

My results:

Favourite pokemon


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I remember Bioness posting this some time ago. Won't hurt to play again though.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh I didn't know it was already posted


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2013)

It was months ago. Maybe a year. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Ari (Jan 20, 2013)

beldam/metang/absol
beedrill/quilava/cyndaquil
feraligatr/murkrow/houndoom


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 20, 2013)

I hate it though when two of my favorite Pok?mon have to face off against each other somewhere at the end, I like them both, but I have to vote for one.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 20, 2013)

...Scizor vs Flaaffy. 
...Noctowl vs Trubbish. 
...Samurott vs Arceus.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 20, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I think I remember Bioness posting this some time ago. Won't hurt to play again though.



Yeah I did, though the problem with the test is that if you have two favorites against each other then the lower one might get knocked off the list completely.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 22, 2013)

Houndoom ; Umbreon ; Rayquaza ; Suicune
Luxray ; Typhlosion ; Cobalion 
Reshiram ; Hydreigon ; Rhydon

Empoleon should have been in there ;___;


----------



## Mishudo (Jan 22, 2013)

I can never do this on my browser


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 23, 2013)

It's not working for me...


----------



## Island (Jan 24, 2013)

Ampharos versus Mudkip ;____:

It went Ampharos, Arcanine, Alakazam, Samurott, Dusknoir, Eevee, Drifblim, Swampert, Bayleef (???), and Wobbuffet.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

BS!

1.Milotic
2.Mew
3.Dragonite
4.????electric/bug type
5.Golurk(that ghost.ground that can fly)
6.That one legendary pokemon that starts off slow
7.Machamp
8.Vespqueen
9.Raquayza
10.Mew


----------



## Krich2nd (Jan 29, 2013)

1) Milotic
2) Rayquaza
3) Blaziken
4) Archeops
5) Mienshao
6) Fearow
7) Rhyperior
8) Deoxys
9) Articuno
10) Volcarona

I mostly agree. Can't complain too much.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 29, 2013)

This list has bugs in it. For Campbell, up can pick one pokemon over any other minus one, and it could not even place on your list.

My list:
1. Genesect
2. Shuckle
3. Meloetta
4. Ho-Oh


----------



## creative (Jan 29, 2013)

mostly right


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 30, 2013)

1. Leafeon
2. Umbreon
3. Eevee
4. Jolteon
5. Mew
6. Pikachu
7. Kecleon
8. Suicune
8. Raichu
9. Moltres

Do like a lot of these Pokemon, except Kecleon I guess.


----------



## Solar (Feb 5, 2013)

1) Spoink
2) Jirachi
3) Butterfree
4) Flareon
5) Sandslash
6) Spheal
7) Pichu
8) Drifblim
9) Ampharos
10) Piplup

I would've put Spheal above Sandshlash and replaced Pichu with Pikachu. Otherwise it's mostly fine.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't know how accurate this is as I accidentally clicked on my top favorite (Lefeaon)


----------



## Revolution (Feb 8, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> ...Scizor vs Flaaffy.
> ...Noctowl vs Trubbish.
> ...Samurott vs Arceus.



Here are some that bothered me:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2013)

my second try.

10-
9-
8-
7-
6-
5-
4-
3-
2-
1-


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 9, 2013)

1. Snorlax
2. Lapras
3. Flygon
4. Kingdra
5. Cloyster
6. Charizard
7. Venasaur
8. Venonat
9. Alteria
10. Dragonite


I'm very happy with the outcome.


----------



## Xin (Feb 18, 2013)

Mewtew


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 20, 2013)

Number 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2013)

I got fucked over by some favorites match ups so...10-1


----------



## God (Apr 25, 2013)

Tyranitar
Aggron
Arcanine
Sudowoodo *(NO)*
Entei
Haxorus
Charizard
Dialga
Suicune
Kyogre

Seriously how did sudowoodo get in there


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2013)

He probably did not come up till the last match ups...hate that shit.


----------



## God (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep

This thing is totally based on sheer chance so theres no way it can be fully wccurate anyways


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 13, 2013)

1. Blaziken
2. Venosaur
3. Gardevoir
4. Alakazam 
5. Breloom
6. A Pokemon I don't even know what its name is or even which game it is from as I've never seen it before:


7. Vulpix
8. Nidoking
9. Psyduck
10. Rayquaza

Only 6 and 10 are really off. I wouldn't include Psyduck in my top 10 but the show has influenced me enough to pick him a lot in the match-ups, though Golduck is a personal favorite. The rest would be in my top 10-20. I was surprised Tyrannitar didn't make it into this sites list for me because it gave me lots of match-ups for him and he got chosen all but once or twice and he would definitely be in a top 10 made by me.


----------



## Azeruth (May 13, 2013)

@WolfPrinceKiba, that is a male Jellicent from Generation V. Evolved form of a male Frillish.

I've done this before.

1. Lucario
2. Tyranitar
3. Haunter
4. Dragonite
5. Pidgeot
6. Latios
7. Cyndaquil
8. Arcanine
9. Blaziken
10. Scizor

Toughest decisions: 
Articuno over Squirtle
Pidgeot over Pikachu
Charizard over Jolteon
Mewtwo over Articuno
Mewtwo over Kabutops
Tyranitar over Charizard
Lucario over Mewtwo (Favorite Overall vs. Favorite Legendary)
Tyranitar over Eevee

Other notes:
Ho-oh didn't show up until the final 25 or so.
Pupitar and Corphish didn't show up until the final 15 or so.
I don't remember seeing Rufflet at all.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 13, 2013)

There are a quite of number of Pokemon that didn't show up for me and my friend when he took it. It doesn't include all 649 just gives you 649 match-ups that include the majority of them.


----------



## Blunt (May 13, 2013)

I don't get this shit. I choose Metagross every single time one shows up and he never winds up on my list...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2014)

update bump


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 14, 2014)

Well this is almost accurate:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2014)

it is pretty close....try again later.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 14, 2014)

Holy crap it is taking me forever to do.

How the hell do I pick between Plus and Min?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Holy crap it is taking me forever to do.
> 
> How the hell do I pick between Plus and Min?



 Yup that is the game...might get one of those heart wrenching match ups. early even.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 14, 2014)

Is it just me or does it says "404 Not Found"?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 14, 2014)

Superman said:


> Yup that is the game...might get one of those heart wrenching match ups. early even.



My heart is broken. :l


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Is it just me or does it says "404 Not Found"?



got to go by the link I posted. If swarmy adds it to the Op then should be no problems.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 14, 2014)

This game got very hard after the 450 benchmark. Too stressful, too painful


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 14, 2014)

This is what I got.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 14, 2014)

Superman said:


> got to go by the link I posted. If swarmy adds it to the Op then should be no problems.



Done


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 14, 2014)

> #1
> 
> 
> 2-4
> ...


----------



## Sine (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Matariki (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 16, 2014)

Only did 1st gen


----------



## Alaude (Aug 16, 2014)

Did also 1st gen only though the list is pretty flawed like that but most of those are in my top 10 except Charizard probably.
[sp][/sp]


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 26, 2014)

Umbreon
Sceptile
Metagross
Glalie
Gardevior
Hydregion
Toxicroak
Typhlosion
Crobat
Krookidile (Final Evolve.)


----------

